# Probleme mit Hauppauge WinTV Nova-S Plus

## ScytheMan

Hallo, 

ich versuche schon seit einiger Zeit diese TV-Karte in Gang zu kriegen, jedoch mag mir das irgendwie nicht gelingen. 

Diese Anleitung habe ich befolgt:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Hauppauge_WinTV_Nova-S-Plus

und die TV-Karte wird auch ohne Probleme erkannt.

Da es anscheinend bei dieser Karte einen Bug mit der Kanalsuche gibt und dvbscan nicht funktioniert, habe ich mir eine channels.conf (aktuell) aus dem Netz gezogen.

Diese habe ich in ein für Kaffeine lesbares Format umgewandelt. Jedoch gibt dieses Programm beim Kanalwechsel aus:

```

Tuning to: RTL Television / autocount: 0

DvbCam::probe(): /dev/dvb/adapter0/ca0: : No such file or directory

Using DVB device 0:0 "Conexant CX24123/CX24109"

tuning DVB-S to 12188000 h 27500000

inv:2 fecH:3

DiSEqC: switch pos 0, 18V, hiband (index 3)

DiSEqC: e0 10 38 f3 00 00

...............

Not able to lock to the signal on the given frequency

Frontend closed

Tuning delay: 2238 ms

```

Wenn ich dasselbe unter Mplayer (mit channels.conf in ~/.mplayer) probiere erhalte ich folgenden Fehler:

```

mplayer dvb://ARD

MPlayer dev-SVN-r26753-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2008 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ (Family: 15, Model: 107, Stepping: 2)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE SSE2

mplayer: could not connect to socket

mplayer: No such file or directory

Fehler beim Öffnen der LIRC-Unterstützung.

Verwendung der Fernbedienung nicht möglich.

Spiele dvb://ARD.

DVB CONFIGURATION IS EMPTY, exit

Konnte 'dvb://ARD' nicht öffnen.

```

Hat jemand diese Karte schon zum Laufen gebracht?

Wo liegt der Fehler? :/

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe

grüße ScytheMan

----------

## sicus

Hi,

ich habe genau diese karte und betreibe sie seit über 2 jahren problemlos unter gentoo.

erstmal:

welche treiber nutzt du?

hast du die entsprechenden module geladen?

wenn die richtigen module geladen wurden müsstest du folgendes finden:

```

/dev/dvb/adapterX/

```

darin sollten device files wie frontendX usw. liegen.

(X = eine nummer, 0 wenn du keine weiteren TV Karten hast)

ich habe mittels dvbscan die channelliste erstellen lassen, kann also keinen bug bestätigen.

TV schauen kann ich mit mplayer, xine und kaffeine ohne probleme. auch die sendersuche mit kaffeine hat ohne probleme funktioniert.

Hast du kaffine/mplayer/whatever auch mit dem Use-flag DVB gebaut? sonst gehts nicht.

```

DVB CONFIGURATION IS EMPTY, exit 

```

anhand dieser zeile würde ich sagen, deine channels.conf liegt im falschen verzeichnis. sie sollte in ~/.mplayer/ liegen

----------

## ScytheMan

edit: gnah. Satellitenkabel war nicht gescheit angeschlossen, der Stecker hatte sich vom Kabel gelöst. 

Werd nun erst mal nochmal alles prüfen. Danke schonmal für deine Hilfe.

dvbscan funktioniert jedenfalls "plötzlich".

mplayer funktioniert auch wieder wie es soll.

ok, kaffeine mag das ganze wohl eher nicht.  :Smile:  werd ich wohl mplayer nutzen.

Folgende Module sind geladen: 

```
scytheman@cthulhu ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

isl6421                 4736  1

cx24123                15432  1

cx88_dvb               16772  0

videobuf_dvb            9540  1 cx88_dvb

cx8800                 41812  0

cx8802                 21892  1 cx88_dvb

cx88_alsa              17352  1

cx88xx                 72232  4 cx88_dvb,cx8800,cx8802,cx88_alsa

ir_common              42756  1 cx88xx

tveeprom               20240  1 cx88xx

videobuf_dma_sg        17092  6 cx88_dvb,videobuf_dvb,cx8800,cx8802,cx88_alsa,cx88xx

videobuf_core          22788  5 videobuf_dvb,cx8800,cx8802,cx88xx,videobuf_dma_sg

btcx_risc               7368  4 cx8800,cx8802,cx88_alsa,cx88xx

```

Die channels.conf befindet sich im Ordner .mplayer:

```
scytheman@cthulhu ~ $ ls -n .mplayer/

total 52

-rw-r--r-- 1    0    0 48213  6. Jul 21:17 channels.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 1000 1000    44  6. Jul 16:14 config

```

Die TV-Karte wird ja eigentlich auch erkannt:

```

scytheman@cthulhu ~ $ ls -n /dev/dvb/adapter0/

total 0

crw-rw---- 1 0 27 212, 4  8. Jul 16:44 demux0

crw-rw---- 1 0 27 212, 5  8. Jul 16:44 dvr0

crw-rw---- 1 0 27 212, 3  8. Jul 16:44 frontend0

crw-rw---- 1 0 27 212, 7  8. Jul 16:44 net0

```

USE-Flag DVB ist gesetzt.

Wie auf linuxtv.org zu lesen:

http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-NOVA-S-Plus

quittiert dvbscan mit derselben Fehlermeldung seinen Dienst.

Da die Karte keinen MPEG2-Encoder hat, da es ein budget model ist, kann es sein dass es Probleme gibt, weil ich amd64 und nicht x86 nutze (win32codecs und die Scherze)?

Kannst du deine channels.conf mal uploaden, nur um einer falschen Formatierung meinerseits vorzubeugen?

----------

## sicus

hier mal nen paar sender aus meiner channels.conf, um das format nachzuprüfen dürfte es wohl reichen:

```

Das Erste:11836:h:0:27500:101:102:28106

ProSieben:12544:h:0:22000:511:512:17501

ZDF:11953:h:0:27500:110:120:28006

```

wenn kaffeine mit dem dvb flag gebaut wurde und die /dev/dvb/... struktur vorhanden ist müsste kaffeine beim start eigentlich sofort die LNB auswahl starten, danach nen sendersuchlauf machen. hat kaffeine bereits sender wird die LNB auswahl etc. nicht erneut angezeigt. Nach dem start von kaffeine müsste im startfenster, wo DVD, VCD etc. auswählbar ist auch ein DVB Button vorhanden sein. falls das nicht so ist, schau mal ob du kaffeine mit DVB useflag gebaut hast und bau es nochmal falls nicht.

klar, mit mplayer kann man auch schauen, jedoch find ich kaffeine wesentlich besser. zum einen wegen EPG und epg cache, aufnahme, timeshift, audiostream auswahl (wenn der sender in mehreren sprachen ausstrahlt) etc. zudem gibts ganz brauchbare plugins.

edit:

hast statt dvbscan mal scan versucht?

----------

## ScytheMan

dvbscan hat funktioniert und mir ne nette channels.conf gebracht

ja kaffeine gefällt mir prinzipiell auch besser, wird auch soweit alles erkannt. Aber obwohl die Kanalliste sich mit dvbscan füllt, mag Kaffeine irgendwie nicht werden.

```

Using DVB device 0:0 "Conexant CX24123/CX24109"

tuning DVB-S to 0 t 0

inv:2 fecH:9

DiSEqC: switch pos 0, 13V, loband (index 0)

DiSEqC: e0 10 38 f0 00 00

ERROR tuning

: Invalid argument

Frontend closed

dvbsi: Cant tune DVB

```

 edit:

2 schaufeln asche auf mein haupt. -.-

ich hab beim versuchen das ganze zu fixen die Astra-19.2E Datei aus Versehen mit ner Channellist überschrieben. Jetzt funktioniert es tadelos.

Nun noch die Fernbedienung in den Griff kriegen und ich kann endlich fernsehen.  :Wink: 

 edit2: 

schön wärs, die Kanalliste ist nun da aber nun stürzt das komplette KDE ab, wenn ich einen Kanal anwähle. Komme wieder an den Anmeldebildschirm von kdm.

dmesg:

```
 

uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x34f, err=0). Trying again with default timings.

```

is es möglich dass ich uvesafb nicht gescheit konfiguriert habe?

----------

